# Another new classic!



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have been enjoying 'proper coffee' for the last 18 months and have had good success with my Moka pot, Aeropress and French Press, combined with fresh beans from Hasbean and a Porlex hand grinder. I had always thought to leave the espresso to the professionals and I frequently visit 6/8 Kafe and Saint Caffe in Birmingham for my fix (although less so recently having moved from the city). Both great places if anyone knows them?

However, last night I found new Gaggia Classic's on Amazon for £160 and at that price decided to jump in and have a go myself! I have had a good read of this great forum and have a good idea of how to get things setup but I wanted to get some advise on equipment (I.e. do I need to order anything else?!)

So far I have ordered; New non-pressurised double basket, blind basket, 58mm Motta tamper, group head brush, Puly Caff, 0.4lt jug, 2x lined shot glasses and a Grindenstein knock box

Am I missing anything?

Thanks, I'm sure I will be asking heaps of questions in the coming weeks/months/years!!!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Scales - to weigh the beans into the PF & to weigh the espresso out


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Ron,

Mini digital scales are already accounted for, they massively improved my brewed coffee, much better than just guessing!


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Good luck with the classic, I'm sure you'll love it. Do you have a tamper mat?


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

You'll love the Classic!!! - (let the beauty warm up 20 minutes before you use it (I found it makes all the difference to my coffee!) Bathroom scales are great for ensuring you get a constant tamp pressure every time (30lb)...One thing Ive found with this hobby is that 'repeatability' is the key to getting a lovely coffee every time....any probs then ask away! cheers

Mark


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Chaffey

Hope the forums help get you up and running quickly!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

£160! Wow beats my £170 delivered! I have ordered a rancilo steam wand £15 for better foam but not used it yet, ordered a tamper but not a matt yet mine should arrive tomorrow got a link I know some others are looking


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

hi hdav, if you're asking for a link, this is the one that i have, from bella barista

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/accessories/tamper-mats/small-tamper-mat.html

it's a nice tamper mat, but a tamper mat is a tamper mat, there's not much to them really and i'm sure they're all pretty similar. you just need to decide if you want a small or large one and a flat one or one that fits over the counter top. you will need one though.

bella barista also do some from cafelat in a variety of colours if you want something less conventional.

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/accessories/tamper-mats.html

happy donkey have this one:

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/tamping-mats/

coffee hit have a variety:

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/coffee-tamping-mats/c27

or you can get something like this:

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-tamper-stand/prod_1609.html?category=


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The 'click-mat' is well worth a look - does a double job. Add a piece of thin velco under the pad to hold firm.


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I'm itching to get started! Will get myself a tamping mat then, although would a plastic chopping board do in the short term?

Also, does anyone know if a new Classic comes with a single or double spout? Or both? And are they easy to change over?

Cheers


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

double spout - you can remove the spout quite easily using a screwdriver for leverage.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Chaffey said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been enjoying 'proper coffee' for the last 18 months and have had good success with my Moka pot, Aeropress and French Press, combined with fresh beans from Hasbean and a Porlex hand grinder. I had always thought to leave the espresso to the professionals and I frequently visit 6/8 Kafe and Saint Caffe in Birmingham for my fix (although less so recently having moved from the city). Both great places if anyone knows them?
> 
> ...


Think you've been covered by the responses above..

May want a bottomless portafilter at some point (great for checking your distro/tamp technique)

Then its a PID Kit!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I think you'll soon get sick of using that hand grinder so get saving for a nice electric one.

MC2, Vario, Mazzer?


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm looking to buy myself a classic but noticed amazon are charging 188 delivered.what seller did you buy yours from


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Mike mc said:


> I'm looking to buy myself a classic but noticed amazon are charging 188 delivered.what seller did you buy yours from


I got one from amazon warehouse, box was bashed but contents was in perfect condition. Saves around 50 quid on the new price http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B0000C72XS/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

The seller on Amazon is called electreacle, £149.99 + £8.21 delivery, haven't received anything yet so can't comment on reliability etc

Chimpsinties - I think you're right, I am keeping an eye out for good deals or good second hand MC2's but will have to save up in the meantime


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My Classic arrived yesterday on time, in good condition and in full working order - so far so good for electreacle (via Amazon), good service at a great price.

After setting up and priming the machine I pulled a couple of shots to season, which I discarded. So far I have pulled 6 shots in anger with expectedly varied success. I am using my monthly subscription Hasbean beans - Colombian El Meridiano - 14g in the pressurised double basket (my Happy Donkey order with a standard basket hasn't arrived yet!) using a Porlex grinder and Motta 58mm tamper. Adjusting the grind and tamp I am getting 2oz in 20-30secs and the taste, although not exceptional, is still very drinkable and tasty. Very happy so far and looking forward to improving.

Couple of questions; I read that 14g is a good starting point for a double in a classic, does it matter that pre-tamping the grinds are below the top of the basket?

Also, the pucks have been pretty soggy in all shots, is this a trait of the pressurised baskets or something I may be doing? or does it not matter?

Cheers


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

When dosing 15g in my double basket i find that i still get a wet puck, it was only when dosing 18/19g that i seem to get a dry one. Think i read a thread recently about dose amounts and wetness of puck and it seemed to say a similar thing to the results ive been getting.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Chaffey said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My Classic arrived yesterday on time, in good condition and in full working order - so far so good for electreacle (via Amazon), good service at a great price.
> 
> ...


Try 17-18g in the standard gaggia double

You are looking for some space for the puck to expand (but not too much) ..should get a nice imprint of the group head


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

aphelion said:


> Try 17-18g
> 
> You are looking for some expansion in the puck (but not too much) ..should get a nice imprint of the group head.


Great will give that a try - guessing grind will need to be slightly coarser as a result of increased dose?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Chaffey said:


> Great will give that a try - guessing grind will need to be slightly coarser as a result of increased dose?


Yep, very possibly..

Go for 18g dry..try for approx 30g of liquid in 25-35secs.

If it takes less time, grind a little finer (and vice versa).

Hope that helps


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

That's actually something about which I've been wondering about in the past couple of days. We all know that the "golden" rule for an Italian espresso is 60ml of liquid in 25-30secs and also that a standard double shot is 14g. However, it seems that most people dose more and extract less liquid. Why's that?


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Yep I'm confused as well, wouldn't 30g be a single and 60g a double (ish)?

Cheers


----------



## MattL (Jan 8, 2013)

Dunno, but I've always dosed heavy on my Classic. c21g in my Happy Donkey naked PF with matching 20g-ish double basket. Going lower doesn't really agree with it, and more wont fit in....


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Remember crema makes up volume but doesn't weigh much.. So you can fill 2x30ml with not much more than 30g of espresso. I don't really like the whole weight thing when taking about liquids, it doesn't make sense to me, because there are so many variables at play which suggest to me that the amount of volume extracted over a time period is a better indication than how much weight you drag through. But then I'm no expert and I'm still only making average coffee lol.

I still work to filling 2oz shot glasses to the 1oz line in around 25 seconds give or take. I watch for blonding and allow a second or two of blonding before turning off. If it blondes nearer the 20 second end, I tighten up the grind or tamp.. If it blondes between 24-28 seconds then I'm generally pretty happy.

But that's just how I work things at the moment, as I say I'm not an expert, I'm still learning and still improving every day. I just find the whole weighing shots as you pour them a little tedious. What i do weigh is the grinds in the basket, so that i know im dosing between 14-15g of coffee. I weigh when I'm setting up the grinder and I set the timer to deliver the right amount. Then I stop weighing them for each shot and just assume I'm getting roughly the same dose


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks that makes it a bit clearer. I have been weighing as my shot glasses haven't arrived yet and that makes sense. So when you make a shot into glasses, do you measure the total volume, ie to the top of the crema, or do you discount this and just measure 2 oz of liquid not counting crema? Sorry these seem like dumb questions!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Traditionally 14g of ground coffee was always seen as a good amount for a double shot. Over time the majority of tastes have found updosing to 18g to be the best dosage to extract most flavour.

There are two ways to measure a shot, volume or weight. Volume is obviously easier and you do include crema. However it's far less accurate. Changes in the amount of crema and TDS (volatile compounds from the coffee) will occur with each shot, so measuring the weight is seen as a much better indicator of consistency with your shot.

It's worth reading about brew ratios. Essentially a ristretto is around 1:1 extraction (18g ground coffee in, 18g espresso out) a normale is around 1:2 (36g out) and a lungo is around 1:3-1:4. (54g-70g) A lot of people prefer 30g out which is somewhere between normal and ristretto. It's all about tastes, I'd start aiming for 30g and work up towards 40g and see what tastes better to you.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

seeq said:


> Traditionally 14g of ground coffee was always seen as a good amount for a double shot. Over time the majority of tastes have found updosing to 18g to be the best dosage to extract most flavour.
> 
> There are two ways to measure a shot, volume or weight. Volume is obviously easier and you do include crema. However it's far less accurate. Changes in the amount of crema and TDS (volatile compounds from the coffee) will occur with each shot, so measuring the weight is seen as a much better indicator of consistency with your shot.
> 
> It's worth reading about brew ratios. Essentially a ristretto is around 1:1 extraction (18g ground coffee in, 18g espresso out) a normale is around 1:2 (36g out) and a lungo is around 1:3-1:4. (54g-70g) A lot of people prefer 30g out which is somewhere between normal and ristretto. It's all about tastes, I'd start aiming for 30g and work up towards 40g and see what tastes better to you.


Agreed, I don't think you can accurately measure by volume (too many variables, dissolved solids, crema etc.)

Weight is a much more consistent measurement.

I generally work to 1:6 as a good starting point for a "normale" (this is the SCAA approved ratio for competition too i believe..)

Ristretto I go for 1:1

Although, taste is a better indicator than all of the above!


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Great thanks everyone

I increased the dose to 18g and ground a bit coarser this morning. 30g poured in around 20 secs so a bit quick. Despite this I still felt I got more mouthfeel and a better taste than when using a lower dose.

Im actually off to Italy for work this weekend - tough life! So will hopefully have my HD order when I return and can stop using the pressurised basket and really get cracking.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Chaffey said:


> Great thanks everyone
> 
> I increased the dose to 18g and ground a bit coarser this morning. 30g poured in around 20 secs so a bit quick. Despite this I still felt I got more mouthfeel and a better taste than when using a lower dose.
> 
> Im actually off to Italy for work this weekend - tough life! So will hopefully have my HD order when I return and can stop using the pressurised basket and really get cracking.


You will notice a huge difference when using an unpressurised basket. It will most likely feel like a backward step (it did for me!) you may have to rethink your entire technique, but eventually you will get far better results.


----------



## alemarengo (Jan 2, 2013)

Chaffey said:


> So far I have ordered; New non-pressurised double basket, blind basket, 58mm Motta tamper, group head brush, Puly Caff, 0.4lt jug, 2x lined shot glasses and a Grindenstein knock box


Hi to everybody!

Chaffey, could you be so kind to tell me where you bought those gears, accessories, etc? I'm going to buy a Gaggia Classic very soon (waiting for a goooooood price!).

It's a little strange for an Italian like me to have to googleing and search for a coffee lovers community outside the country where coffee is a daily constant need or such a natural habit. Even so, there's no online shop where to buy such accessories at a reasonable price...

Thanks, bye!


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi,

Most of the accessories are from http://www.happydonkey.co.uk apart from the tamper which is from http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk - both of which have proven to be a good service, delivery etc

Hope that helps


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh and knock bax was from Amazon


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

First mini-issue this afternoon,

Pulled two shots this morning with no problems, cleaned down everything afterwards as normal (GH, screen, PF, etc) plus ran a few oz through the group without PF as I normally do before turning off (to clear off any grounds). Used it again this afternoon but just pulled one shot (which was pretty good actually). On going through my cleaning routine I was unable to get any water through the group (PF removed), the pump made its normal noises but no water appeared through the shower screen.

I noticed a bit of steam coming from the group head so opened the steam wand to let any out (which there was some) then turned everything off and left machine to cool. When it was cool enough to touch I removed shower screen to see if there were any blockages etc, nothing, perfectly clean. I reattached screen and tried the pump again....all working normally now.

Any ideas? and should I be concerned?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Sometimes if the classic has been sitting for a while it can get pretty hot. When you do a flush a bit of water will come out, then it'll seem like it's dried up but waiting another couple of seconds with the pump running water will come again.

Either that or you could have got a bit more of an airlock. Open steam wand and run both pump and steam switch til water comes out of the steam wand. Basically re-priming it.


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Great thanks, it had been on 30mins+ and was pretty hot.


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Also, if you had used the steam wand just before then it can take a few seconds for the pressure to disappear and water to flow through the group. Dont know if that was it, but worth knowing!


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

All working fine now, guess it was being turned on for a long time as hadn't used the steam wand.

Finally managed to nail down a good espresso this morning and an even better one this afternoon. I'm really enjoying playing around with things to get the best results, highly addictive! Also performed my first back flush this afternoon after the last shot. Easy-peasy with all the advice on here.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like an airlock

If that happens, try opening the steam knob and hitting the brew switch and running until water starts coming out of the steam arm in a flow and also from the grouphead


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Glenn good tip


----------

